# NF: The little moments...



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

You know, those moments were you hear something that touches your soul, or you see something that's so simple it's beautiful and profound... 

No one else seems to notice them, but they make your day?

The other day I was at a big botanical garden and I watched a duck looking after it's ducklings. The wind and rain tore apart the little nest I had watched all the ducks help to build for about an hour. But then the rain and wind gradually ceased and they started building again. There were butterflies everywhere too...

I know people are going to read this and scoff at how lame it is, but to me it was a beautiful, perfect moment. I go for long periods just feeling so empty... and then suddenly I see something that enables me to attach meaning to it. And for once I allow myself to fully be in that moment and feel something real for once. I didn't have to force it from within... and feel something synthetic, in a way. 

Anyone else live for these moments? I feel like they make everything worth it. I feel like they make feeling everything deeply, worth it...

(It would just be nice to have someone to share those moments with though )


----------



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

My favourite one is when I am in a public place and there is a little baby just in a push chair or a pram and looking around at the outside world, or not caring or sleeping. I just imagine what is going through that babies mind. I don't know whether this is like anything you are talking about, I just find babies amusing and charming, much the same way you were staring at those ducklings.


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

cardinalfire said:


> My favourite one is when I am in a public place and there is a little baby just in a push chair or a pram and looking around at the outside world, or not caring or sleeping. I just imagine what is going through that babies mind. I don't know whether this is like anything you are talking about, I just find babies amusing and charming, much the same way you were staring at those ducklings.


This is exactly what I am talking about. Thank you. 
That actually reminds me... I was on the bus the other day, and this three year old was standing up on the seat in front of me, and her gaze was fixed on me, so I started poking my tongue out and playing with her, and it made my shitty day fabulous :-D


----------



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

NatalieAnne said:


> This is exactly what I am talking about. Thank you.
> That actually reminds me... I was on the bus the other day, and this three year old was standing up on the seat in front of me, and her gaze was fixed on me, so I started poking my tongue out and playing with her, and it made my shitty day fabulous :-D


HA HA! AMAZING!

I was in the bookshop once (one I do volunteering in, I just refer to it as 'the shop' lol as if people would know which one I was talking about! haha) and this girl was in this pushchair and I was sitting behind the till. 

I looked at her and she gave me the what-I-call 'who or what are you?' look, hehe...

and I was making faces at her and she was laughing to herself, and then I had this REALLY REALLY bad tickle in my throat, and I was like *cough cough* and it was one of those funny ones where your eyes water afterwards, lol. I felt like I lost all composure over this cough lol, and I turned around and this girl was killing herself with laughter. I was like ... aww... thanks baby I almost died on my own salivia and you are just laughing! lol :laughing: I love babies...


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

cardinalfire said:


> HA HA! AMAZING!
> 
> I was in the bookshop once (one I do volunteering in, I just refer to it as 'the shop' lol as if people would know which one I was talking about! haha) and this girl was in this pushchair and I was sitting behind the till.
> 
> ...


Haha. Aw, I love that. Especially the 'who or what are you' look

That story reminds me of the film Monsters ink, where Mike Wazowski (green freaky thing) keeps banging himself in the balls to make boo (the toddler) laugh... children seem to laugh at our expense! and you get angry at first.. but they're just too innocent and too cute to stay mad at. I remember I once took my sister swimming when she was about 2 and I was 10, and she was latching onto my neck and drowning me. I was couldn't get a breath of air, and she was having a great time pushing me under the water and splashing and giggling! and another time she jumped onto my back when I was sleeping and bit me, making me bleed. She thought it was hilarious. Yes, my sister is slightly evil. 

anyway... what were we talking about? :laughing:

Oh yeah, I have another example. This really shy guy let me get onto the bus before him, the other day. The way he did it was so gracious. I was beaming from ear to ear. I very rarely experience that kind of courtesy. It makes me think 'ah, there is still hope!'


----------



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

YEAH it is like boo! 

Children totally do like laughing at our expense! 

I don't have any others at the moment, my 'little moments' just seem to revolve around kids or babies lol, maybe I find them so charming that they just stand out for me...


----------



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

Actually I just thought of this other time when I was at the shop, I was talking to this girl about books and what she likes to read and this guy who was browsing at literature overheard me talking. When he came to purchase his books, he said 'and this is for you, I hope you like it' and it was Boule De Suif by Maupassant, and other short stories. I am still reading it and he is a great French writer of short stories. I was just amazed at this guy who I would never see again in my life, didn't even tell me his name or anything felt inspired to pass on a work that gave him pleasure at one time. I will keep this book until I die, just as a reminder of how human nature is fundamentally kind and good.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I totally relate to all of this...and I love babies and toddlers because i think they're beautiful...my INFJ mom shares this with me, but my INTJ sister seems to really not get it

There are some things that are so beautiful and emotional that they just take me to a whole other realm and make me almost cry...whether ie be things like what y'all have mentioned, or scenic views or something...just anything that takes me away


----------



## white-knuckle (Mar 4, 2010)

awwww...I love this thread. I totally relate as well. A mixture of beauty, intelligence, and understanding has my heart. Whether it be something written, nature, a lovely person, music, or just a wonderful moment in life. 

Pie Jesu Requiem, Robert Frost Birchers, Rachmaninov Rhapsody on Paganini's theme Op, Fredric Chopin. Love this kind of stuff.


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

queenofleaves said:


> I totally relate to all of this...and I love babies and toddlers because i think they're beautiful...my INFJ mom shares this with me, but my INTJ sister seems to really not get it
> 
> There are some things that are so beautiful and emotional that they just take me to a whole other realm and make me almost cry...whether ie be things like what y'all have mentioned, or scenic views or something...just anything that takes me away


Yes, exactly. I find I am largely unable to cry, but have found myself tearing up at things that are incredibly beautiful. I don't really know many people that enjoy such things.. aw, i'm so happy that other people find so much joy in small moments too. My life is complete! 



Ethel123 said:


> awwww...I love this thread. I totally relate as well. A mixture of beauty, intelligence, and understanding has my heart. Whether it be something written, nature, a lovely person, music, or just a wonderful moment in life.
> 
> Pie Jesu Requiem, Robert Frost Birchers, Rachmaninov Rhapsody on Paganini's theme Op, Fredric Chopin. Love this kind of stuff.


Perfect... I absolutely agree. 

And I love Rachmaninov!


----------



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

A question Natalie, how come you put this down in the NF forum, do you feel that this is something uniquely NF? I am sure the other types appreciate the little moments too. Don't they? What was your reasoning here?


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

cardinalfire said:


> A question Natalie, how come you put this down in the NF forum, do you feel that this is something uniquely NF? I am sure the other types appreciate the little moments too. Don't they? What was your reasoning here?


Well sure. But the little moments i'm talking about involve ascribing external events more abstract meaning than actually exists.
More to the point, often this 'meaning giving' and 'meaning oriented living' are the domain of fi+ni+ne and indeed intuitive feelers. But yes, I do know many people who sit down to enjoy a sunrise. But typically, how many of them percieve the image of the sun to be profoundly beautiful because of all the intangible feelings and connected ideas and images it gives them? who allow it to seemingly touch their soul? i.e. enjoying the moment not just because it's 'pretty' and 'breath taking'? but because it actually means something more? 

I guess in the OP I was asking whose lives are made rich because of these moments. An indeed who live for them.. like, they aren't just a part of life, but they are in essence, the crux of life. I assumed that the nf is essentially the percieving and judging type that mostly does this, Perhaps I assumed wrong, I don't know. But as usual on this forum... anyone can contribute to any thread regardless of the board type. Anyone is welcome to join in.

I don't know whether this answers your question, but there ya go :laughing:


----------



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

Yeah it does. Moo-cho gracias,,,


----------



## und3rScore (Mar 8, 2010)

I was camping out at a lake with some family last summer and a few of my younger cousins were down at the shore throwing pebbles into the water. As I watched the waves created by boats passing by it made me think about how those pebbles came to be pebbles in the first place, and I knew that the pebbles would maybe eventually be washed ashore again. I'm not sure what name to give to the emotion I felt observing all of this, but I think it was humbling. Maybe it was a new respect for this sort of simple logic of nature. It made me wonder if a lot of the things we do are really made to last.


----------



## Kastor (Aug 28, 2009)

It always hits me sentimentally when a stranger smiles back at me. I dunno why, but it touches my heart XD;


----------



## sensibly insensitive (Dec 20, 2009)

Was at a beach one time and saw two old couples holding hands. They stopped at the middle of the beach and just hugged eachother for about 10mins then sat down cuddling eachother, watching the sun slowly sink into the ocean for the rest of the night while I dozed off behind them. I just don't see many old people show affection to eachother like they did and they looked so deeply in love after so many years (im guessing) together. Just made me all warm inside knowing that there's people out there who will feel as close as they did just by being together and watching something as simple as a sunset instead of watching tv. I dunno, I can't really explain it well. There's something about natural scenery and being with your partner that feels just that little bit more special. Mother nature is awesome OK?!?!:happy:

Another one. My cat. She just sits in the garden looking at planes flying overhead, and just stares into nothingness sometimes. But she has this look on her face that looks like she's thinking about something. I wonder if there's some plants in the garden that make her trip or maybe she's thinking. But what do cats think about?! Are they really reincarnated ninjas come back in cat form and so she's plotting how to get over the fence? Is she just sitting there waiting for her neighbour cats to come and try to steal her food? I dunno and I want to know what goes through that little kitty's head! I just stare at her while she's staring at the sky or the wall that's 2 feet from her face. She stares back at me for about a minute then looks back. She starts getting agitated and moves away, or she'll give this look with her eyes saying she's happy and comes snuggles up next to me hoping that I rub her chin for the next hour. I just found it cool how basic instincts are found in every single living thing yet if a dog kills a human being its instant death. No trial for the dog, no chance to defend itself.
Human kills dog, you get charged or small jail time. I hate it. Animals have feelings too! 

Another one. Water. It's the perfect element. It can kill you, strengthen you, feed you, entertain you, lift your mood. You can freeze it, boil it, drink it, cool things with it. Theres a bloody continent that's just a block of ICE!! Everytime I'm at work and it starts raining, it gives me this energy and I just have to run in the rain for at least 10mins no matter how busy work is, or how strong the rain is. It just feels so refreshing and natural and my mind just gets into this peaceful zone. Showers don't give me the same satisfaction though :dry:

Another one. Saw a cat on my friend's roof. I wanted to know how the cat got up there. There's NOTHING within 3 metres of the roof that I can possibly think of that the cat could've used to get on the roof. I sit there just watching the cat. It's staring at the moon. Really wanted to take a picture because I've never seen a cat, or any animal just sit and look up at the moon. Granted the moon was extremely large (like a massive circular block of cheese) and maybe the cat wasn't even looking directly at the moon but it made me wonder if animals just sit there enjoying the natural scenery as much as some people do?

Dunno if this was in line with what you wanted this thread to be! :crazy:


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

NatalieAnne said:


> You know, those moments were you hear something that touches your soul, or you see something that's so simple it's beautiful and profound...
> 
> No one else seems to notice them, but they make your day?
> 
> ...


yes but you explained it perfectly


----------



## Memphisto (Jan 27, 2010)

The little beautiful things in life so many people don't notice... :happy: I love this thread and the fact that there are others out there who stop to smell the roses. 

I was sitting at the airport a while back and there was a sparrow that had somehow made it into the waiting area. It was precious...hopping around looking for crumbs on the floor. I watched it get closer and closer to me, there was a big juicy crumb right by my shoe. It took about 10 minutes or so of me sitting perfectly still but the little guy finally got brave enough to come over and snatch up the crumb. Something about that really warmed my heart. This probably sounds lame but I saw a small part of myself in the little bird... I don't trust easily myself and watching the bird look at me...come closer then run away...then come a little closer... I felt so proud and happy for it when it finally got the courage to trust and grab the crumb. :blushed:


----------



## apathy ends the world (Nov 25, 2009)

Kastor said:


> It always hits me sentimentally when a stranger smiles back at me. I dunno why, but it touches my heart XD;


I love it! Especially elderly people, although I'm not sure why.

"Well, good morning young lady!" (huge smile)
"Good morning!" (equally big smile)


Also, when I think about how my entire physical being was made up of elements created somewhere in the cosmos billions of years ago, that have existed as x amount of different objects in space. Everything is recycled.roud:


----------



## Razvan (Dec 17, 2009)

I was ice skating a few days ago and everybody was going round and round, skating on the music, except this little girl, who was skating in the middle, going her own way, she looked like she was really caught up in her act, trying to be artistic, waving her hands graciously....now it was obvious she was not a pro, but she was still doing a nice job, feeling the music. It was really interesting to watch how she was caught up by the music, like she was in her own private little dream, notreally carring about the surroundings, of people around and what they think.:happy:


----------

